# Very small yokeless eggs



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Lately I've gotten a very small egg about every 3 days. They look good but have no yoke. Does this mean there is something I should be doing ? I think 2 of my hens are very old? Puzzled.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could be coming from the older birds. If they are old it might be the sign they are almost done with laying.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

That sounds about right. The one I think is laying them looks well old yo me but she is sweet so will stay around. I'm old so it's only fair.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Most of mine are over or very near 8 years old. Couldn't part with the oldsters just because I sold the breeding flock.


----------

